# Wooster, OH - ISO: Volvo loader coupler for Arctic HD Sectional



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I know this is probably a long shot, but one of my subs has switched a machine he uses to a Volvo, and all of my HD Sectionals have Cat IT/Fusion couplers on them. Worst case I'll pick a set up next month when I go to Chiraq, but looking for a set reasonably close to NE OH.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Got it handled. Please close.


----------

